# Help ----- again



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I really need to accomplish something today, so I hope someone has the time to look for this.
I received an alert via phone that Obama has sponsored a bill in the Senate that I had not heard of. The bill is a World Poverty bill that would give hundreds of billions to the United Nations to be redistributed around the world to needy. The fellow says it comes out to about $2500 for each taxpayer in the United States.
If this is true Obama is not a socialist he is a communist with a view of one world government. No wonder he tells the Germans he is a world citizen. 
I tried looking a little, but could not come up with it. Does this bill really exist? If it does I just joined the ranks of those who are afraid of Obama. If this exists he is dangerous. If this exists he cares more about his standing with other nations than his own. Something just isn't right.

My first response is this is to nuts to be true. However, his world citizen comments and his tax ideas do fall in line with this radical idea.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This might be it:
http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/bdquery
Many do not have a stated purpose yet so we don't know what they are.

65. S.2433 : A bill to require the President to develop and implement a comprehensive strategy to further the United States foreign policy objective of promoting the reduction of global poverty, the elimination of extreme global poverty, and the achievement of the Millennium Development Goal of reducing by one-half the proportion of people worldwide, between 1990 and 2015, who live on less than $1 per day.
Sponsor: Sen Obama, Barack [IL] (introduced 12/7/2007) Cosponsors (30) 
Committees: Senate Foreign Relations 
Senate Reports: 110-331
Latest Major Action: 4/24/2008 Placed on Senate Legislative Calendar under General Orders. Calendar No. 718.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

So basically the bill wants the US to buy its friends? Sounds like a fraternity.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the purpose is to have the same standard of living for the entire world if you earn it or not. We earn it they get it. It essentially makes us slaves to the rest of the world. And we thought slavery was dead.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Plainsman ... This is not terribly new ...

I have been hearing bits and pieces of it for weeks ...

It certainly would be a huge assist to Islamic's (or anyone) who wants to break America from within.

There should be solid info available somewhere regarding some specifics ... Good luck in the hunt


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> So basically the bill wants the US to buy its friends? Sounds like a fraternity.


That's funny. I am really starting to get scared!!!!!
How hard is it to become a Canadian Citz?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

this goes right along with Pelosi's comments........."we need to raise the living standards of the illegal aliens in this country and provide them social security as well"......or something to that effect.......yes, as i said before, NO-bama has his sights set on a position *much higher *than President of the US.....his ultimate goal......leader, king or grand puba of the United Nations World Government.

he is just getting started, but he will operate at a break-neck speed once elected to achieve his ultimate goal. this guy really does think he is the new messiah..........deny it if you want, but watch his actions closely (he will first make the US knuckle under to UN standards and programs, under the guise of responsible "world citizens"), he is seeking the ultimate position of world leader......f-him!! :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It is S2433. This is an email I received today.

Maybe the guy does see himself as UN world leader. Why else is he campaigning in Germany?



> During his recent speech in Berlin, Barack Obama tried to ingratiate himself to the foreign crowd by claiming loudly that he was "a citizen of the world."
> 
> The problem is Obama's self-proclaimed global "citizenship" appears to go well beyond just a rhetorical device to gain favor with a European throng full of pie-in-the-sky utopians.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/index.php? ... geId=70308


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Any liberals out there want to tell me what a good bill this is. Anyone, anyone???????

We work our behind off and then the product of our efforts goes to those sitting on their behind. Sounds like we are going to a form of slavery to me.

Some people get labeled radical because of what they think of Obama. Well guys I think the radical is Obama. Whatever your hunting this fall take the time to haul your behind to the voting booth and make sure this friend of parasites doesn't go to the White House.

For years the liberals have thought they were the dictators of PC (politically correct). One of their favorite terms for people who don't agree with them is "radical". Well since looking at this bill I will agree with those people who think the worst of Obama. We do have radicals in our midst, and Obama is the pinnacle. I hope the average American has enough grey matter to see it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ELECTION 2008
> Obama's $845 billion U.N. plan forwarded to U.S. Senate floor
> 'Global Poverty Act' to cost each citizen $2,500 or more
> ...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

and not a word from our old buddy, ryan?? come on son, buck up and tell us how proud you are of NO-bama's plan here.......again, deafening silence.......oh, no, wait........too much spam here, can't process this!

:lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats it. Im faking my own death and going "off grid" for awhile. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Honestly, if that proposal gets much press time, I can imagine a serious backlash from american voters. Soooo, we most likely wont see that one getting serious media coverage considering who their hard for.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> and not a word from our old buddy, ryan?? come on son, buck up and tell us how proud you are of NO-bama's plan here.......again, deafening silence.......oh, no, wait........too much spam here, can't process this!
> 
> :lol:


h94 you are such a complete fool. I'll reply here in a moment.

I see noone does research anymore before claiming the sky is falling. I'm going to give it to you all with both barrels...

Just a moment whilst I compose my thoughts.

:eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Just had a call from Obama regime, the kid they had call wouldn't agree Obama didn't have enough experience to run a Tyson chicken farm let alone the USA. He throwed out a little emotion when asking if I was voting for McCaine and I said only if I have to. He had no thoughts poor underpaid kid. :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

You all do realize this is a ruse correct? Yep all of you gullible types fell for this hook, line, and sinker.

:eyeroll:

Any *check of Google*will show literally thousands of right-wing nuts who are just livid about Obama's "plan" to give the United Nations $845 billion of our money. _And they can't imagine why the media refuses to tell the public _about this nefarious scheme, but they're pretty sure news outlets are in on some kind of conspiracy to keep this dastardly plan under wraps. :roll:

*The problem, of course, is that there is no such plan. *It's a right-wing myth that has been making the rounds for months, and to which the Republican National Committee has finally given its imprimatur.

The Congressional Budget Office did a cost-estimate analysis of Obama's legislation, co-sponsored by Joe Biden, and found that *U.S. responsibilities "would cost less than $1 million per year."*

I know lots of nutty Republicans on this site can struggle with math, so I'll make this one simple: *$1 million is a lot less than $845 billion.*



> *Jonathan Cohn concluded*, "_t certainly appears that the Republicans are telling a pretty bald-faced lie about Obama here. Of course, that wouldn't be so new or surprising either, would it?"_


_ :eyeroll: 
http://blogs.tnr.com/tnr/blogs/the_plan ... e-u-n.aspx

Duhhhh No, not at all.

It is completely hilarious and pathetic that the RNC would jump head-first into the nutty end of the pool.

This conspiracy theory isn't just wrong, *it's plainly insane.*

That the RNC is talking about it, in writing, and emailing it to supporters nationwide suggests

1) THE RNC IS REALLY REALLY desperate; and 
2) They've completely lost their mind.

Thanks for the laugh today. :withstupid:_


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Obama's Global Tax Proposal Up for Senate Vote

AIM Column | By Cliff Kincaid | February 12, 2008

It appears the Senate version is being pushed not only by Biden and Obama, a member of the committee, but Lugar, the ranking Republican member.

*A nice-sounding bill called the "Global Poverty Act," sponsored by Democratic presidential candidate and Senator Barack Obama, is up for a Senate vote on Thursday and could result in the imposition of a global tax on the United States. The bill, which has the support of many liberal religious groups, makes levels of U.S. foreign aid spending subservient to the dictates of the United Nations. *

Senator Joe Biden, chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, has not endorsed either Senator Barack Obama or Hillary Clinton in the presidential race. But on Thursday, February 14, he is trying to rush Obama's "Global Poverty Act" (S.2433) through his committee. *The legislation would commit the U.S. to spending 0.7 percent of gross national product on foreign aid, which amounts to a phenomenal 13-year total of $845 billion over and above what the U.S. already spends. *

*The bill, which is item number four on the committee's business meeting agenda, passed the House by a voice vote last year because most members didn't realize what was in it. Congressional sponsors have been careful not to calculate the amount of foreign aid spending that it would require. According to the website of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, no hearings have been held on the Obama bill in that body. *

A release from the Obama Senate office about the bill declares, "In 2000, the U.S. joined more than 180 countries at the United Nations Millennium Summit and vowed to reduce global poverty by 2015. We are halfway towards this deadline, and it is time the United States makes it a priority of our foreign policy to meet this goal and help those who are struggling day to day."

The legislation itself requires the President "to develop and implement a comprehensive strategy to further the United States foreign policy objective of promoting the reduction of global poverty, the elimination of extreme global poverty, and the achievement of the Millennium Development Goal of reducing by one-half the proportion of people worldwide, between 1990 and 2015, who live on less than $1 per day."

The bill defines the term "Millennium Development Goals" as the goals set out in the United Nations Millennium Declaration, General Assembly Resolution 55/2 (2000).

*The U.N. says that "The commitment to provide 0.7% of gross national product (GNP) as official development assistance was first made 35 years ago in a General Assembly resolution, but it has been reaffirmed repeatedly over the years, including at the 2002 global Financing for Development conference in Monterrey, Mexico. However, in 2004, total aid from the industrialized countries totaled just $78.6 billion-or about 0.25% of their collective GNP." *

*In addition to seeking to eradicate poverty, that declaration commits nations to banning "small arms and light weapons"* and ratifying a series of treaties, including the International Criminal Court Treaty, the Kyoto Protocol (global warming treaty), the Convention on Biological Diversity, the Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Discrimination Against Women, and the Convention on the Rights of the Child.

*The Millennium Declaration also affirms the U.N. as "the indispensable common house of the entire human family, through which we will seek to realize our universal aspirations for peace, cooperation and development." *

*yep, sounds like One World Government to me......[/b]

Jeffrey Sachs, who runs the U.N.'s "Millennium Project," says that the U.N. plan to force the U.S. to pay 0.7 percent of GNP in increased foreign aid spending would add $65 billion a year to what the U.S. already spends. Over a 13-year period, from 2002, when the U.N.'s Financing for Development conference was held, to the target year of 2015, when the U.S. is expected to meet the "Millennium Development Goals," this amounts to $845 billion. And the only way to raise that kind of money, Sachs has written, is through a global tax, preferably on carbon-emitting fossil fuels. 

[b]damn folks, does this sound familiar? yep, NO-bamanomics![/b]

Obama's bill has only six co-sponsors. They are Senators Maria Cantwell, Dianne Feinstein, Richard Lugar, Richard Durbin, Chuck Hagel and Robert Menendez. But it appears that Biden and Obama see passage of this bill as a way to highlight Democratic Party priorities in the Senate.

The House version (H.R. 1302), sponsored by Rep. Adam Smith (D-Wash.), had only 84 co-sponsors before it was suddenly brought up on the House floor last September 25 and was passed by voice vote. House Republicans were caught off-guard, unaware that the pro-U.N. measure committed the U.S. to spending hundreds of billions of dollars.

It appears the Senate version is being pushed not only by Biden and Obama, a member of the committee, but Lugar, the ranking Republican member. Lugar has worked with Obama in the past to promote more foreign aid for Russia, supposedly to stem nuclear proliferation, and has become Obama's mentor. Like Biden, Lugar is a globalist. They have both promoted passage of the U.N.'s Law of the Sea Treaty, for example.

The so-called "Lugar-Obama initiative" was modeled after the Nunn-Lugar program, also known as the Cooperative Threat Reduction (CTR) program, which was designed to eliminate weapons of mass destruction in the former Soviet Union. But one defense analyst, Rich Kelly, noted evidence that "CTR funds have eased the Russian military's budgetary woes, freeing resources for such initiatives as the war in Chechnya and defense modernization." He recommended that Congress "eliminate CTR funding so that it does not finance additional, perhaps more threatening, programs in the former Soviet Union." However, over $6 billion has already been spent on the program. 

brilliant!......just brilliant!

Another program modeled on Nunn-Lugar, the Initiatives for Proliferation Prevention (IPP), 
More foreign aid through passage of the Global Poverty Act was identified as one of the strategic goals of InterAction, the alliance of U.S-based international non-governmental organizations that lobbies for more foreign aid. The group is heavily financed by the U.S. Government, having received $1.4 million from taxpayers in fiscal year 2005 and $1.7 million in 2006. However, InterAction recently issued a report accusing the United States of "falling short on its commitment to rid the world of dire poverty by 2015 under the U.N. Millennium Development Goals..."

It's not clear what President Bush would do if the bill passes the Senate. The bill itself quotes Bush as declaring that "We fight against poverty because opportunity is a fundamental right to human dignity." Bush's former top aide, Michael J. Gerson, writes in his new book, Heroic Conservatism, that Bush should be remembered as the President who "sponsored the largest percentage increases in foreign assistance since the Marshall Plan..."

Even these increases, however, will not be enough to satisfy the requirements of the Obama bill. A global tax will clearly be necessary to force American taxpayers to provide the money.

Americans who would like their senators to know what they are voting on can contact them through information at this official Senate site. 

it all falls into place, no one, including ryan, will be laughing when we get hit with a "global tax".......and taxes are what No-bama is all about!*


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

R y a n said:


> :lol:


h94 you are such a complete fool. 
[/quote]

Why do liberals always resort to name calling? :koolaid:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For those who think this is all bs.

I am watching an interview now of Jerome R Corsi, author of THE OBAMA NATION Leftist Politics and the Cult of Personality.

He says what Obama wants to give to the United Nations is .7 percent of our gross national product.

They are also talking about his relationship to Raila Amollo Odinga of Kenya. That is even more scary.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, absolutely.......NO ****!! we are on our way to being good "global citizens"........... uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------

